

Show HN: Stratigy – A server app for storing and exchanging stratigraphic data - soulsurfer
http://stratigy.danielkerkow.de

======
soulsurfer
Hi, my name is Daniel and I developed Stratigy as prototype for storing and
exchanging stratigraphic data as part of my masters thesis in Geography.
Stratigraphic data are an important source of information in geoscientific
disciplines such as geology, physical geography, archeology and beyond. Most
scientists still store these kind of data in spreadsheets, with all its
shortcomings (data exchange, versioning, schema definitions). In the private
sector (ressource industries), central databases are well in use, but
proprietary solutions mostly don't fit the needs of geoscientific researchers.
This is where I want to fill the gap by outlining an open source data exchange
format based on GeoJSON, enabling client applications to build upon a
standardized format. For avoiding schema problems with the endless possible
attributes in use for stratigraphic data, the prototype stores the attributes
for stratigraphic records in a document storage column of PostgreSQL, using
the newly available JSONB datatype. Furthermore, PostgreSQL allows the use of
PostGIS for spatial operations on the data, such as finding stratigraphic data
by location.

There is also a demo client application as IPython notebook, showcasing the
data analysis that is possible with data coming from the API.
([https://github.com/dkerkow/stratigy_demo_ipython](https://github.com/dkerkow/stratigy_demo_ipython))

I'd be glad to hear if somebody has recommendations regarding the
implementation or the underlying data concept. Thanks!

